# Auckland third-best city in the world



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

The number of Kiwis leaving New Zealand's shores may be at a record high but Auckland outranks every major Australian city in a quality of life survey.

Auckland was rated the third-best place in the world to live in Mercer's survey which ranks cities over 39 criteria.

To read the full article

Auckland third-best city in the world - Yahoo! New Zealand News


----------

